# Logo verbessern!



## sconey (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute 
Ich soll ein Logo machen für eine Firma Namens R&M
dazu habe ich mir dieses Logo ausgedacht
für die die es nicht enziffern können: das logo besteht aus einem R welches mit einem M verbunden ist
auf dieser Verbindung befindet sich das "&" 
naja postet mal wenn ihr bisi Zeit habt eure Verbesserungs-Vorschläge

danke


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juni 2004)

Hi du!

Da das Logo eine Firma repräsentieren soll wäre es für uns sehr wichtig zu wissen was diese Firma macht, was der Name bedeuten soll usw.

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## folio (17. Juni 2004)

Es ist etwas pixelig. Ich würde vielleicht eine andere Schrift nehmen, die jetzige wirkt so altmodisch.


----------



## boesewicht (17. Juni 2004)

Mahlzeit ! 

dann zeigt das Logo optisch nach rechts unten was sehr schlecht ist (eine negative, fallende Tendenz) 
Mach den nächsten Logovorschlag  auf jeden Fall mit einem vektorbasierten Grafikproggie, falls das hier nicht der Fall war


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

ein Versuch


----------



## smileyml (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich finde ein bisschen Understatement tut dem Logo gut, vor allem wenn man nicht weiß, um was für eine Firma es sich handelt.

Gruß
smileyml

Hier also mein Vorschlag


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juni 2004)

Also wenns R&M - Grabmale komplett heißt find ich deinen Vorschlag gut Smiley


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Juni 2004)

Um es für einige, die es offentsichtlich nicht verstanden haben nocheinmal klarzustellen:


Die Creative Lounge ist *kein* Showroom für eigene Projekte!


----------

